# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Mapping Challenge Hall of Fame

## Immolate

I went wandering through the archived challenge forum looking at challenges past, and being the analyst that I am, I started looking at trends such as number of entries and voters. Soon I went back and started collecting data. The results are yours to interpret.

YEAR - MONTH   - Winner (Number of entries); voters: ## <votes / votes per voter> "Title of Piece"

2007 - MAY      - Ravells (3); voters: 12 <5/1> "A Game of Pikes"
2007 - JUNE     - RobA (4); voters: 15 <11/1> "Niagara"
2007 - JULY     - Publius (3); voters 18 <9/1> "Grandmother's Tale"
2007 - AUGUST   - RobA (9); voters 16 <7/1> "Modern Rose"
2007 - SEPTEMBER- Amonite (4); voters 22 <12/1> "The Glass Journal"
2007 - OCTOBER  - Torq (5); voters 26 <17/1> "Greenstone Monastery"
2007 - NOVEMBER - Gamerprinter (2); voters 13 <13/1> "Superstition Valley"
2007 - DECEMBER - Publius (9); voters 28 <9/1> "Cap'n Jane's Roost"

2008 - JANUARY  - Gamerprinter (3); voters 19 <11/1> "A Thousand Welcomes"
2008 - FEBRUARY  - TerrainMonkey (5); voters 28 <16/1> "The Ruined Manorhouse"
2008 - MARCH    - RobA (14); voters 82 <26/1> "Multilevel Madness"
2008 - APRIL    - SpamValiant (11); voters 34 <11/1> "Islands in the Endless Streams"
2008 - MAY      - dorpond (25); voters 66 <15/1> "Bluffs Encounter"
2008 - JUNE     - Ravells (-8-); voters 33 <15/1> "Stormlit Cloister"
2008 - JULY     - Vry (7); voters 32 <29/2.53*> "Kane's Place"
2008 - AUGUST   - RobA (7); voters 38 <22/1.79**> "QnD Tiles"
2008 - SEPTEMBER- Gamerprinter (30); voters 116 <68/6> "Archean League"***
2008 - OCTOBER  - mmmmmpig (25); voters 52 <32/5> "Something Swampish This Way Comes"
2008 - NOVEMBER - mmmmmpig (25); voters 46 <27/5> "System Map"
2008 - DECEMBER - Steel General/Bohunk (11); voters 46 <21&21/2> "The Defense of Long Fallen Urak, the Siege of Brenton Heights"

2009 - JANUARY  - Bohunk (21); voters 53 <39/4> "East Tharduur"
2009 - FEBRUARY - Qbistal (14); voters 59 <33/3> "The Planet Which Has Stopped"
2009 - MARCH    - Torq (19); voters 48 <35/4> "The Ashakbur Goblin Reservation"
2009 - APRIL    - Ascension (15); voters 47 <35/3> "City of Edram"
2009 - MAY      - Mystic Magellan (9); voters 36 <23/2> "Escape from Winter Mountain"
2009 - JUNE     - Gamerprinter (9); voters 51 <36/2> "Assassin's Lair"
2009 - JULY     - Tear (-8-); voters 54 <33/1> "Realm of the Silver Sun"
2009 - AUGUST   - Armoredgear7 (7); voters 55 <18/1> "Oten'jo"
2009 - SEPTEMBER- Toff (14); voters 58 <34/3> "Passage of Time - Woadsbury"
2009 - OCTOBER - Immolate (15); voters 55 <37/3> "Siete Torres"
2009 - NOVEMBER - Djekspek (11); voters 57 <35/2> "Qonworld"
2009 - DECEMBER - Djekspek (7); voters 46 <20/1> "An Orc's Tale"

2010 - JANUARY - Djekspek (9); voters 48 <19/1> "City of Tyrborg"
2010 - FEBRUARY - Djekspek (10); voters 47 <25/2> "Rotating Madness"
2010 - MARCH - Djekspek (8.); voters 42 <24/2> "Winter in Iwaizumi"****
2010 - APRIL - Ascension (12); voters 58 <39/3> "Boran's Big Travel Map"
2010 - MAY - Gidde (6); voters 33 <11/1> "Inn of the Western Sands"
2010 - JUNE - Immolate (9); voters 42 <15/1> "Wheel of Time"
2010 - JULY - Crayons (6); voters 37 <21/2> "The Solur Nexedifice of Kharaghan"
2010 - AUGUST - mearrin69 (7); voters 47 <37/2> "Brushy, Kansas - 1873"
2010 - SEPTEMBER/OCTOBER MEGA CONTEST*****
..........................RJBeals (26); voters 40 <30/6>"Roots of Hip Hop"
..........................Cereth (26); voters 40 <19/6>"Never York"
..........................Immolate (26); voters 40 <22/6>"Zombies in Central Park! (certified zombie-free)"


* This month voters were allowed to vote for as many as they wished to vote for. 81 votes for 32 voters = 2.53 votes per voter.
** This month voters were allowed to vote for as many as they wished to vote for. 68 votes for 38 voters = 1.79 votes per voter.
*** September 2008 was the legendary revote, spoken about in hushed tones like a bunch of grizzled 1860's prospectors talking about the blizzard of 1857. This month had the most voters, the most entries, and the most controversy. The officiator, delgondahntelius, was taken out and flogged afterward, and branded with a unique badge known as "The Delgondahntelius Faux Pas".
**** Djekspek becomes first cartographer to earn five consecutive challenge compasses.
*****2010 Mega Contest lasted two months and challenged cartographers to create maps of New York. This contest featured the largest number of votes (to that point) in spite of numerous withdrawals.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Except for the earliest challenges, my first was August 07 and I participated in nearly every challenge, except for two, until the start of this year, when I only participated in February and June. I've always tracked the progress for all challenges, in that time, however. So most of these numbers I'm already familiar.

I can almost tell you, who was in second and by what margin as well, in every challenge I entered, and others too.

That November 07 challenge, my first win, I was the only entry until the last week of the month, I felt it might have been a sullied win, as the only entry, then RobA entered and gave me some competition. Still, my favorite win was in September 08, because it was the largest number of entries in guild history so far, and lots of voters - with so many great competing maps.

I'm so glad that the Challenge has really grown and become an anticipated feature each month. In the early days it seemed to struggle for attention.

And since only four (?) challenges have been sponsored with prizes, I'm proud to having sponsored two, as proud as I am of my wins.

GP

----------


## Steel General

Well I had offered prize(s) on 1 or 2 others, but no one wanted the Gift Certificates!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Immolate

GP: You and RobA are the giants of the challenge. You both soldiered on when it was obvious that it was in danger of dying from disinterest. Without your efforts, it would not now be our premier event and a big draw.

I can say without reservation that I have learned more from participating in the challenges than from any other motivator.

SG: Your efforts have been no less prodigious. I already knew you were tireless, but I learned the truth of it looking through the contests. You are also un-relenting. Your value to this community is inestimable.

----------


## RobA

> GP: You and RobA are the giants of the challenge. You both soldiered on when it was obvious that it was in danger of dying from disinterest. Without your efforts, it would not now be our premier event and a big draw.


Hah!  now I shouldn't bother entering, as most people are so much better than I.

Though at least it wasn't a complete shutout the last month for me, two people has some sympathy threw a vote my way, much like people toss pocket change to people on street-corners.

-Rob A>

----------


## Steel General

> SG: Your efforts have been no less prodigious. I already knew you were tireless, but I learned the truth of it looking through the contests. You are also un-relenting. Your value to this community is inestimable.


Thanks Immolate, I appreciate that very much.

----------


## töff

That list needs not only number of voters and number of entries, but also how many pieces we could vote for. Sometimes it's one, sometimes three ...

----------


## Gamerprinter

Since multi vote was implemented, it was always for every 5 entries you got a vote. However its important to note that multi-vote did not get enabled until sometime in 2008 - I forget when that was. And also that many voters even now only vote for one, no matter how many they get to vote.

GP

----------


## Immolate

Updated to indicate number of winning votes, number of votes per voter and title of the winning piece.

----------


## töff

and Immolate gets the next slot (congrats again, Immy!).

----------


## Immolate

I'll put my name on there when the next winner is determined so I'm not on top.

----------


## Gamerprinter

When voting started Del, for some reason decided that three maps were unflnished entries, so left them out of the running, and the vote went on for 2 or 3 days, with Mmmmmpig winning by a couple votes over me (with a couple days voting left). Then some complaints by those left out of voting, asking why they were left out, forced the entire voting at the time to be scratched and voting started over, with the missing entries added back in. After which Mmmmmpig having an early lead, then I passed him up on the votes. This too is unheard of, in that usually whoever has the lead in the beginning, usually ends up winning in the end. This challenge was the only voting where the lead changed twice.

Delgondontelius Faux Pas award, named and carried by Del awaits the next blunder by a CL, and Del is supposed to pass the award onto that blunderer. Since then, the CL's have been drastically careful not to earn that award themselves. So it's still in Del's capable hands!  :Razz: 

GP

----------


## delgondahntelius

Ahhh.... I'll never live that down .... nor it seems .... pass the award on  :Very Happy:  lol

----------


## Immolate

I can only imagine GP, but I suspect he was mortified. We're all friends here, but you don't ever want to be responsible for someone being excluded or for someone feeling they have been deprived. I haven't looked at the 9/08 maps yet, but knowing your and mmmmmpig's work, I don't doubt that both were worthy of winning. The good news is that m5pig came back and won twice after that heart-breaker, so he channeled his frustration constructively.

Hi delgondahntelius! I think the best possible thing is if you never have the opportunity to shed that albatross. But human nature being what it is, it's probably just a matter of time  :Wink: .

----------


## Gamerprinter

What do you know, I haven't seen Del here in months, and the day I post something describing that fateful day, he shows up! I wonder if his "ears were burning" to attract him here today!

I've never brought this up, until today, since this thread slightly mentioned it, I thought I'd post details!

Del, where you been? I miss you terribly. You need to visit more often.

GP

----------


## Immolate

He came by earlier for the voting GP.

----------


## delgondahntelius

> What do you know, I haven't seen Del here in months, and the day I post something describing that fateful day, he shows up! I wonder if his "ears were burning" to attract him here today!
> 
> I've never brought this up, until today, since this thread slightly mentioned it, I thought I'd post details!
> 
> Del, where you been? I miss you terribly. You need to visit more often.
> 
> GP


Awww... Thanks. Its nice to know I'm missed... lol. 

I try to stop by and at least vote on the monthly challenge. I wish I had the time to do more, but being a truck driver doesn't afford me those luxuries... Due to unforseen circumstances though, I'll be home this next week (the whole week  :Very Happy:  ) so I'll probably be scurrying around the forum quite a bit... I might even do some mapping (OMG)  :Laughing:

----------


## torstan

Great to see you on here again! Glad to hear you'll get the chance to catch up next week. Hope life's treating you well.

----------


## ravells

I'm gormless...just noticed what Imm has done here. Congrats on your honourable contributer award, Imm...add it to the mantlepiece with the others!

----------


## Gandwarf

I took the liberty of editing Immolate's post and adding the last 2 challenges.

----------


## Immolate

Gandwarf,

Thank you for saving me from the appearance of self-promotion!

I was planning on doing it Tuesday night after work, but work went long by about three hours and I had to dive right into school work in order to get halfway through this week's most-involved assignment, a powerpoint presentation that I could not help dolling up with a bit of Photoshop-fu.

Seriously though, thanks for indulging my inner frustrated statistician. I hope that maintaining this list will keep me hooked into the challenge, even when I'm too distracted to field an entry. I know this is an individual taste thing, but to me this particular tradition (the challenge) is the heart of the guild and the fastest way for anyone to improve their skill level. Promoting the past challenges is a great way to increase their visibility and enhance the legend of the competition. 

Congrats Dj on your well-deserved award!!!

----------


## Immolate

Congratulations to Djekspek on his awesome second-consecutive win in the December 2009 challenge. His signature isometric, hand-drawn style has developed a large fan base among the Cartographer's Guild membership. Entries were light this month due to a rash of withdrawals, but the competition was still top-drawer with entries by heavyweights like Ascension and Gameprinter plus a rising star like Sapiento. Oddly, the most serious challenge was mounted by the newcomer synapticslack, whose "Young Orc's Christmas Battle Plan" came in at 14 votes to Djekspek's 20, another hand-drawn marvel.

I encourage you to give rep to those who you think deserve it in the challenge. These cartographers devote dozens, sometimes a hundred hours or more to advancing the state of digital cartography through the challenges, producing undeniable works of art with no more reward than what we give them. I think we should all be generous about the giving.

Happy 2010 to all!

----------


## Immolate

For the third month Running, Djekspek takes the compass. This is a first and has been noted on the list. It was a beautiful piece Djekspek and worthy of the win. Congratulations! Don't forget to rep those who you think earned it.

----------


## Immolate

Congratulations on another win for February Djekspek!

----------


## Immolate

I felt motivated to go into the HoF post today and actually see all of the winners rather than just referencing them. I went ahead and put a link for your convenience so you can do the same without having to search. Take my advice: check them out! There is a lot of superb and inspiring work out there!

The link is to the post rather than the winning map. Not all of the winning entries are a single map.

----------


## Immolate

Another month, another winner to add to the Challenge Hall of Fame. The April award goes to Ascension... someone who has devoted countless hours of his time, not just creating beautiful and inspirational maps to entertain us, but also numerous tutorials that have helped many of us over the hump between curious and craftsman. I can't speak for anyone else, but Ascension was my biggest influence over the past year, and I owe him a special thanks.

----------


## Gidde

Thanks for compiling this and keeping it updated, Immolate!

----------


## Immolate

And coincidentally, Gidde becomes another first-time winner of the Golden Compass for May 2010. Our gnomes will soon come to your home to carve a bust for the Hall of Fame, Gidde.

----------


## mmmmmpig

This is an incredible list of folks and a stunning amount of art here.  I am truly happy and amazed that I have 2 pieces in here.  So much good stuff here

----------


## LordJR

Amazing how similar the overall land mass is to Middle Earth.

----------


## Immolate

Crayons becomes the newest addition to the roster of monthly challenge winners! Way to go!

----------


## Immolate

Another new face added to the Hall of Fame! mearrin69 joins the ranks of the Cartographer's Guild winning entries with the most votes ever received for a two-vote challenge!

----------

